# PRICES FOR NEW NVIDIA GEFORCE 6200 AND 6400



## karthik55859 (May 23, 2005)

HI EVERY ONE 

I WANTED TO KNOW THE LATEST PRICES OF THE NEWLY RELEASED NVIDIA GEFORCE 6200 WITH TURBOCACHE AND ALSO GERORCE 6400 WITH TURBO CAHE.

THANKING YOU ALL


----------



## gxsaurav (May 23, 2005)

Hmm, 

geForce 6200 Without TUrbocache in Lucknow 5,300

There is no Geforce 6400

non-Turbo cache cards are better


----------



## akshayt (May 23, 2005)

don't take turbocache or hypermemory from nvidia and ati respectively.

take normal 6200/6600/6800 series
preferably 6600gt or higher


----------



## rohanbee (May 23, 2005)

Specify your budget dude !!! There might be better suggestions than what you wanna buy!!


----------



## akshayt (May 23, 2005)

If you wanna buy  graphic card plx tell me a better deal than geforce 6200 non tc/6600/6800 or X800/X800xl/X850pro or higher

In India for lower models or mid range models you may not find ati so easliy like X800 vanilla and price may be high so many times nvidia shd be fine.

Now if you don't have much dough then geforce 6200 can be taken but for more future proofing and for goof fps in intensive games you would like to take something higher.

Now next you may look at the 6600 which in agp may be less easy to find and may retail abt 8-9k,so go for 6600gt for ab 10k

for pci-e spend a bit more go for 6600gt 9-11k or higher


----------



## karthik55859 (May 23, 2005)

rohanbee said:
			
		

> Specify your budget dude !!! There might be better suggestions than what you wanna buy!!





My budget is around 5000/- plz help me to buy a decent card 

wen i checked the below link it made me to buy Turbocache cards 

*www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=2413


----------



## mohit (May 23, 2005)

hey karthik ... there are 2 stickies specifically for what you have asked. you shud have posted your query in either one of them instead of starting a new thread.

1. For all graphic card related queries
    *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=13761

2. For hardware prices
    *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11272

plz help keep the forum clean n clear. thanx


----------



## akshayt (May 23, 2005)

If you wanna be satisfied how is 6600gt

you may asve money but your satisfaction achieved might not be as much with 

for a low budget 
consider geforce 6600 or geforce 6200 both in pci-e
go for card with 128bit memory interface.period,don't take 64bit emory interface,memory interface is different than graphic interface or something
you might find 128mb geforce 6600 for abt 6.5-7k


----------

